# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اونایی که ثبت نام کنکور رو با موفقیت انجام دادن بیان لطفا

## ithossein

سلام دوستان   لطفا اگه موفق شدین  به ثبت نام و   در یافت کد رهگیری اینا  اینجا اعلام کنید

----------

